# MEBA Calhoun School website



## afuel (Jun 16, 2008)

The "Marine Engineers Beneficial Association" school has a website: 

http://www.mebaschool.org/


Started in 1966 in Baltimore, Maryland at the Old Southern Hotel.


They would be a good source for looking up whereabouts of fellow marine engineers.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I went to school there 1972 - 1975. At the present time they are located on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. 

They have a United States exhibit going on at the school at the present time. 

http://www.mebaschool.org/ss_united_states?SESS=eec1a53634f01e4cd29914038f19445c&time=1214247244


----------

